# Berkley Vanish Fluoro..



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Power pro was a bit noisy on my new baitcaster (citica 200e on a gander mtn. 7' m titaniun rod), so i decided to replace it with straight fluorocarbon.

So i was at k-mart (yeah i know) getting dog food, and ended up in the "fishing" section loking at hooks i needed. So, i glance over and see berkley vanish "the easy casting fluorocarbon", and i think to myself, berklys good right? Their trilene xl mono's always treated me well. So i decide to give a new line a try without reading any reviews.. Big mistake!

I went with 17lb, a bit heavy but i'm stuck on shore and encounter alot of heavy cover. Start Spooling it up and notice right away that the lines all "lumpy" (twisted) coming off the spool. Should of stopped right there and returned it, but i didn't for some reason.

Now for the first cast. Set the brakes kind of tight and let her rip.. Backlash!

Move all 6 weights out and cast again.. Backlash!

Tighten cast control knob so that lure barely falls, and cast again.. No backlash, but also not alot of casting distance. Finished out the day with this line fighting backlashes and short casts.

The next morning i replaced it with 12lb seaguar invizx (17lb was just to heavy for my taste). The seaguar was expensive ($20 for 200 yards), but performed flawlesly. Nice and smooth, no backlashes, easy to tie nice knots, casts a country mile, and very low memory. Definitly worth the price to me, just wish i didn't waste $13 on the vanish. Spent alot of money just to get skunked 2 days in a row  . 

So, my opinion of berkley vanish from pure fishing.. Pure junk! Stiff as a board, "lumpy", hard to tie, extreme memory, and way overpriced. Should of read the thousands of negative reviews on the net before i threw $13 at this stuff.

Anybody else had a similar experience with this line?
Or has anybody had a good experience with it? I figure its unlikely, but just thought i'd ask.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Two things i forgot to say. First is that i did research the seaguar and found most complaints to be about the price. And second, one good thing about the vanish is that the extremely coiled line did seem to be invisable under the water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Down in Florida, Vanish has been a joke for years. It breaks at all the wrong times. Seaguar is the Floro of choice.


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

I had the same problem with vicious 100% floro!


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Steelmon said:


> Down in Florida, Vanish has been a joke for years. It breaks at all the wrong times. Seaguar is the Floro of choice.


 I'm gonna assume knot breakage mostly. That stuff is like trying to tie a glass rod. I didn't experience any breakage, but i also didn't hook any fish or get any major snags. I'm sure it was just a matter of time tho. Good to hear i made a good choice on the seaguar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

dcc said:


> I had the same problem with vicious 100% floro!


 Good to know. I almost bought that stuff on a impulse buy also. Glad i didn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought some leader line when it first came out and used to tie sliders up with it for trolling. One day we were out and a fish hit the slider and the line broke. Tied up another one with the same spoon that I lost and put in down and within a couple of minutes another fish hit and same result, line broke. Spool of line went in the garbage.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

The Vanish is junk

Had some really bad results with the McCoy Fluoro 100 as well
With 10# I can break it with my hands

i've been useing the triple fish
So far it's been good

I have found the KVD line conditioner really helped when I used it
Made the Floro much softer and easier to cast


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow,, so many bad reviews for Vanish....

I've been using Vanish Transition exclusively, since it came out, with no problems whatsoever. 

From walleyes in the river to bluegills on the ice, I love that stuff.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

ManxFishing said:


> i've been useing the triple fish
> So far it's been good


Thats what i've always used in the past with excellent results. Gander Mtn. by me doesn't seem to carry it anymore, and i wanted line that day and didn't feel like doing alot of driving. I was in a hurry to get to the lake so i could get skunked :sad:. I think its a great line for $10.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> Wow,, so many bad reviews for Vanish....
> 
> I've been using Vanish Transition exclusively, since it came out, with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> From walleyes in the river to bluegills on the ice, I love that stuff.


Hmm.. I wonder if the transition is a different line or just the same thing with a different color.

What lb test are you using? Also what type of reel? I'm assuming a spinning reel for hard water, but have you ever tried it on a baitcaster?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jasnooks said:


> Hmm.. I wonder if the transition is a different line or just the same thing with a different color.
> 
> What lb test are you using? Also what type of reel? I'm assuming a spinning reel for hard water, but have you ever tried it on a baitcaster?


No,, I don't own a baitcaster. 

On my ice rods, I have St. Croix spinning reels and either 2 or 4# test. On my perch and walleye rods for the river, I have magnesium Stradic's and usually use 4 to 8# on those,,, although the last spool I bought, they only had 10# so I just threw that on an extra bass spool. 

The Transition is weird stuff, it's bright gold above the water, then disappears under it. It'll play tricks on your eyes, for sure. 

I really don't know if it's any different than the regular Vanish, other than the color.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> No,, I don't own a baitcaster.
> 
> On my ice rods, I have St. Croix spinning reels and either 2 or 4# test. On my perch and walleye rods for the river, I have magnesium Stradic's and usually use 4 to 8# on those,,, although the last spool I bought, they only had 10# so I just threw that on an extra bass spool.
> 
> ...


Maybe the transition IS totally different line, or the lighter test just "acts" better. The only size i've ever handled is the 17lb.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jasnooks said:


> Maybe the transition IS totally different line, or the lighter test just "acts" better. The only size i've ever handled is the 17lb.


Very well could be..:chillin:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

jasnooks said:


> Maybe the transition IS totally different line, or the lighter test just "acts" better. The only size i've ever handled is the 17lb.


I've tried 4lb and 6lb vanish. I threw it out.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Add me to the list of people who will never use Vanish again. I tried it twice and should have kicked myself in the rear for giving it a second chance.:lol: TERRIBLE knot strength and very difficult to work with.

I would not recommend using any 100% Flouro as a main line. It's more abrasion resistant and harder to see, but is almost always stiffer with a higher memory and at a premium cost. Using a section of Flouro leader with a braid or mono is the way to go.

I've had good luck with Stren Flouro, Triplefish and Yo-Zuri.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Vanish sucks! Tie an overhand knot in ten lb test it turns into 1lb. test. Worst knot strength of any line I have ever used!


----------



## Turn N Burn (Mar 7, 2010)

Tried Vanish once and that mistake will never be made again.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I was at tackle shop, this past spring, that didn't have my trusty P-line. I ended up buying a spool of "8 lb" test low diameter Berkely Trilene Sensation. I hooked the best smallmouth in many years with this stuff and it broke at the knot. I was POd :rant:. They call it Mulit-Polymer and have the nerve to print maximum knot strength on the box . Knots don't break on my Floroclear.

Berkely should have had the integrity to discontinue Vanish long ago. Stay away from the Sensation too.

Every now and then it seems I get all stupid and stray away from the gear that has always performed the best for me. It's usually turns out to be a bad idea.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I actually like vanish, but the transition vanish is very weak. I made some harnesses out of vanish transition it snaps at the knot very easily. I've never had the regular vanish give me any trouble. I do replace the line on the harnesses after they start getting a bit foggy after a few months of fishing with them.


----------

